# Auslösezeit FI-Schalter



## flyer (25 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Wie meine Titel schon sagt suche ich die maximale Auslösezeit von FI-Schaltern, d.h. wie hoch darf die Auslösezeit sein das ich ihn bei einer Prüfung als defekt einstufen muß.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

FLYER


----------



## Brain (25 Januar 2007)

Also ich hab mal meine Unterlagen aus der Berufschule rausgekramt und da steht folgendes drin:
Zulässige Abschaltzeiten:
Schmelzsicherungen
5s
LS-Schalter
100ms
RCD
200ms
selektive RCD
1s


ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...


----------



## edi (25 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

der Standard FI muss bei Fehlernennstrom (neuerdings ) innerhalb 300 ms abschalten.
Selektive FI´s in maximal 500 ms.
Alles laut DIN EN 61008-1 (VDE 0664-10: 2005-06)


----------



## Brain (25 Januar 2007)

Somit weiss ich auch, dass meine Unterlagen aus 2006 veraltet sind...


----------



## Antonio (25 Januar 2007)

In der Beha-Messfibel ist zwar (auch) ziemlich viel Werbung, jedoch findest du da bestimmt die Passende Antwort für deinen Speziellen Anwendungsfall.

http://www.beha.de/st_beha_wir_fibel.html


----------



## maxider1 (30 Januar 2007)

*Type?*

 
welche Type
Standard, G, S, -U(Umrichterfest)

Bitte um genau Typenbezeichnung


----------



## flyer (30 Januar 2007)

*Normal FI´s*

Es handelt sich bei meiner Frage bzgl der Auslösezeit um normale FI-Schalter.

Mit den vorgenannten Antorten komme ich so klar.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung

Flyer


----------



## maxider1 (2 März 2007)

*Auslöseverzögerung - Stromstoßfestigkeit bei 1*I delta N*

Anforderung an FIs:

Standard= max: 300ms / 250A

G= min:10ms - eine Halbwelle , max: 300ms / 3kA

S= min:40ms - 4 Halbwellen , max: 500ms / 3kA


Anmerkung: bei 2*I delta N: max Auslösezeit ist die Hälfte.


----------



## Werner54 (5 März 2007)

*Serie?*



flyer schrieb:


> die maximale Auslösezeit von FI-Schaltern,


 @flyer,
das liest sich, als gäbe es mehrere Schalter mit zweifelhafter Funktion. Das wäre nicht normal und sollte mit dem Hersteller abgeklärt werden.


----------



## nade (7 März 2007)

Also es gibt die (HGW) Fi´s die standartmäig verbaut werden, dann die Selektiven FI´s und halt was die S Klasse betrifft die Allstromsensitiven.
Zu lezterem schon vor 3 JAhren auf der Light and Building hatte Doepke diese FI´s relativ neu rausgebracht. Waren übrigens glaub auch auf der Automationsmesse diesjahr dabei.
Also zur Auslösezeit hab ich irgentwie nie wirklich eine Zeit gehört. Wichtig ist halt Spannung 25/50V und 30/300/500mA.
Es gibt ja 2 Messverfahren, einmal die 2/3tel Methode, da wird der thoretische Auslösestrom und Spannung ermittelt, die andere wäre auf Rampenmessung, wo die realen Werte ausgegeben werden.
Die Messgeräte wie Profitest werden wol kaum auf dem einen Wert 200 Jahre warten bis sie auf den nächst größeren Auslösestrom überspringen.
Also Herstellerspezifikationen und gemessen bis der FI wirklich fliegt, dann hat man wenn die Werte passen, also Auslösestrom und Berührungsspannung spätestens bei der ansteigenden Fehlerstrommessung wenn der FI bei dem Berührungsstrom fliegt seine erlaubten Werte.


----------

